# Stir the Pot



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

A Marine enters the Catholic Church confessional booth in Jacksonville.
He tells the priest, "Bless me, Father, for I have sinned.
Last night, I beat the hell out of an Obama supporter."

The priest says, 
"My son, I'm here to forgive your sins, not to discuss your community
service."


----------

